# Biotec Screenmatic 12



## floriani56 (20. Nov. 2006)

*Hilfe*
Hallo zusammen, als Forumneuling aber mit 3jähriger "Teicherfahrung" und Baumarktgeschädigt suche ich hier nun die Erleuchtung!
Nach 2 Filterversuchen (Heissner 6000er und Gardena 10000er Druckfilter) bin ich zur Überzeugung gelangt dass anscheinend kein Druckfilter für einen größeren Fischteich (ab 10qm) geeignet ist und ein "Vortex" System kommt aus Platzgründen nicht in Frage.
Nun habe ich vor kurzem einen "*Biotec Screenmatic 12*" als Schnäppchen erstanden, da aber dieser Filter meines Wissens erst heuer auf den Markt kam fand ich nirgends irgendwelche Erfahrungsberichte, (meinen Teich habe schon "eingewintert"). 
Meine 5 Koi's (20 bis 40cm) und die übrigen Fische, 4 Goldorfen 20cm, 2 Tostolob 13cm, erfreuen sich bester Gesundheit (die Koi's produzierten auch 3 Jungfische), nur ich (wir) haben im Sommer durch ein massives Grünalgenproblem (Sichttiefe 5cm, 1,8m Teichtiefe) wenig davon!
Tipps wie Wasserwechsel, Zeolith, Bepflanzung und UV brachten allesamt keine wesentliche Besserung, chemische Algenbekämpfungsmittel kommen nicht in Frage.
Noch ein letztes, kann ich den oben genannten Filter mit meiner Heissner 6000er Pumpe betreiben oder ist eine stärkere fällig?

So nun Schluss für's Erste und danke im Voraus

floriani56 (ein Geplagter)


----------



## Thorsten (20. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Biotec Screenmatic 12*

Hallo Floriani,

den Filter gibt es schon seit gut 5 Jahren.

Er ist als Biotec 18 und 12 erhältlich.

Was das "Sreenmatic" (Spaltsieb) anbelangt, muss ich Dir leider sagen, 
dass dieses zumindest bei den älteren Modellen nicht funktioniert hat.

Ich selber hatte auch einen Biotec 18 mit dem besagten Sieb, 
die Folge war das ich bis zu 3x täglich das Sieb reinigen musste.

Gib mal unter Suche, Biotec 18 oder 12 ein, dann wirst Du einige Beiträge dazu finden.


----------



## Michael K (20. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Biotec Screenmatic 12*

Hallo floriani56, und Willkommen hier im Forum.
Wie hoch mußt Du denn das Wasser Pumpen ?


----------



## floriani56 (20. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Biotec Screenmatic 12*

Ihr seid ja schneller als die Feuerwehr
Ich will ja Thorsten nicht wiedersprechen aber der Unterschied zu Biotec Screenex und Screenmatic ist ja das motorisch betriebene Grobfilter und das ist an dem Ganzen anscheinend neu...
Die Pumphöhe ist ca. 2,7m ( Bachlauf), will ich eigentlich auch mit dem Biotec weiter betreiben, ebenso einen Schwimmskimmer daher wird auch eine "Aquamax Eco 8000" fällig- glaube ich zumindest.
Falls ihr andere Ideen habt lasst es mich wissen (wie gesagt Filter steht schon in der Garage, über anderes Zubehör kann mann noch reden).

Grüße aus der Steiermark (ist das grünste österreichische Bundesland...)
floriani56


----------



## rainthanner (21. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Biotec Screenmatic 12*

Hallo Florian, 

wie Thorsten schon schreibt, waren die Screenex, nicht gerade berauschend, aber die Screenmatic laufen ganz gut, wenn man die Gummilippe gegen eine Bürstenlippe tauscht und eventuell einen Spaltfilter zusätzlich davor hängt. 

Bei der UV mußt du die Standzeit beachten. Nach einem Jahr bringt die null Leistung. Auch gelegentlich die Glasröhre vom Dreck, oder Kalk säubern.

Teich im Sommer abschatten. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## floriani56 (21. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Biotec Screenmatic 12*

Danke Rainer
Guter Tipp, wo bekomme ich die Bürstenlippe und (oder) Spaltsieb, - bei Oase?
Abschatten hatte ich noch nicht, werde ich ausprobieren. 
Ich lese immer wieder in der einschlägigen Literatur dass man UV Licht auf keinen Fall verwenden soll, schlecht für die Microbiologie, schon gar nicht in Verbindung  mit Zeolith, schreiben mehrere Autoren.

Herzliche Grüße
floriani


----------



## karsten. (21. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Biotec Screenmatic 12*



			
				floriani56 schrieb:
			
		

> wo bekomme ich .....




hier z.B. http://www.fiap.de/fiapd.htm

oder ebendie bei ibä 

mfG


----------



## rainthanner (21. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Biotec Screenmatic 12*



			
				floriani56 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lese immer wieder in der einschlägigen Literatur dass man UV Licht auf keinen Fall verwenden soll, schlecht für die Microbiologie, schon gar nicht in Verbindung mit Zeolith, schreiben mehrere Autoren.
> 
> Herzliche Grüße
> floriani


 
hör`ich eben zum Ersten mal. 
Ich denke das ist Unfug, da sich deine Biologie an festen Objekten (Teichboden/Wände, *Filter* u.s.w.) befindet und somit nicht durch die Lampe kommt. Laß`den UV durchbrutzeln und nach zwei Wochen sind die Schwebealgen weg. 




Gruß Rainer


----------



## Annett (21. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Biotec Screenmatic 12*

Hallo Floriani,

zunächst: Willkommen im Forum!
Ich habe, wie Thorsten auch, einen Biotec 18 am Teich stehen. Er ist noch mit dem alten Screenex ausgestattet und wenn man das grobere Sieb drin hat und die "Rieselmatte" draußen läßt funktioniert er auch halbwegs. 
Stände ich nochmals vor der Wahl, ich würde selber bauen bzw. meinen GG das machen lassen. 

Die Screenmatic-Technik habe ich leider noch nicht live in Aktion bewundern dürfen, aber wenn Rainer schreibt, dass es mit Umbauten erst richtig gut funktioniert... naja. Ein neues Auto kauf ich mir ja auch fix und fertig, oder? 
Aber da der Filter ja nun schon da ist, hilft Dir das wohl nicht weiter.  

Ich bin bekanntermaßen kein Freund von UV-Lampen, weil ich mir auch einfach nicht vorstellen kann, dass bei reduzierter Fütterung gepaart mit starker Bepflanzung/Pflanzenfilter immer noch zuviel Schwebalgen im Teich unterwegs sein sollen.
Wenn dem so ist, dann sind immer noch zuviele Nährstoffe im Wasser und die bekommt die UV-Lampe ganz sicher nicht raus. Und das "verklumpte Algen" in den doch recht groben Schwämmen eines Biotec hängen bleiben sollen? Na ich weiß nicht....

Hast Du die Druckfilter noch? Funktionieren die noch halbwegs?
Ich frage, weil man einen Bachlauf meist nicht dauerhaft als Geräuschkulisse (Nachbarn?) laufen haben möchte. Deshalb wäre es aus meiner Sicht besser den Biofilter möglichst teichnah aufzustellen. Dann reicht auch eine normale Filterpumpe aus. Und für den Bachlauf nimmt man dann eine zweite Pumpe, die für diese Höhe auch ausgelegt ist.
Das macht zwar auf den ersten Blick wenig Sinn, aber wenn man sie nur stundenweise laufen läßt, statt durch den Filter 24h am Tag... müßte sich das doch strommäßig rechnen, oder? 
Außerdem kühlt/heizt sich Dir der Teich nicht so schnell ab/auf. Das sollte man nicht unterschätzen!
Hast Du mal ein Bildchen von Deiner Anlage?


----------



## floriani56 (21. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Biotec Screenmatic 12*

Hallo Annett

Deine Ausführungen klingen recht logisch, das mit der Erwärmung dachte ich mir schon lange - aber zwischen denken und handeln....,
zwei Pumpen im Teich möchte ich nicht haben da verzichte ich vorher auf den Bachlauf, heuer lief die Pumpe 24 Std durch.
Da ich oft vermehrten Pollenflug feststellte möchte ich einen Skimmer probieren, ev. den Schwimmskimmer von Heissner od. ähnlichen.
Anbei ein paar Fotos

HG
floriani56


----------



## Annett (22. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Biotec Screenmatic 12*

Hallo Floriani,

nach Deinen Bildern zu urteilen, hast Du einfach nicht genug Pflanzen!
Das müßten noch viel mehr sein, damit sich an der grünen "Brühe" was ändert. Wenn Du keine Möglichkeit hast sie im Teich (geschützt vor den gefräßigen Koi) unterzubringen, dann denk doch mal darüber nach einen Pflanzenfilter/-teich zu bauen. Der Platz ist doch bei Dir noch locker vorhanden.
In den Pflanzenfilter kannst Du das durch den Biotec gefilterte Wasser laufen lassen und hast so auch nicht die Probleme mit dem verschmutzen/zusetzen des Pflanzsubstrats.
Hier im Forum gibt es einige Leute mit den unterschiedlichsten Konstruktionen. Wirf einfach mal die Suchfunktion mit "Pflanzenfilter" und "Pflanzfilter" an!
Wenn danach noch Fragen offen sind - dann her damit.


----------



## floriani56 (22. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Biotec Screenmatic 12*

Danke, danke Annett und alle Anderen.

Das waren für's Erste gute Tipps glaube ich, ich wünsche allen gesunde und frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch in's neue Teichjahr.
Wir höhren (schreiben) uns 2007 beim nächsten Problem oder auch wenn Besserung eintritt.

LG
floriani56


----------



## Siebengebirgler (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Biotec Screenmatic 12*

..............und wie läuft die Screenmatic ???


----------

